# Got Selected



## HemingwaysPen (Feb 2, 2019)

Great news, gents!

Just arrived back from SFAS yesterday morning.  I'm happy to say that I was selected, class 03-19.  My class had a 5-year low selection rate of about 27%.  I was also awarded 18D, which is what I wanted.  I requested 10th Group and Russian but won't know what I get until later in the Q.  Not sure what the next step is, the Q is being changed a lot and we haven't been given a clear picture of what it will look like.  BLC is first up for sure, just don't know when.  We were told we would start MOS right after BLC instead of SUT/SERE.  We were also told we may go to MFF straight after BLC.  We'll see what happens.

It was the worst three weeks of my life but I made it out alive.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 2, 2019)

Congratulations on this awesome endeavor! As you are well aware, it is step one of a million steps. Good luck and please keep us in the loop!


----------



## DZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Congratulations on passing the job interview. It's something not a lot of men in the army are able to do. Get ready to work, SFAS was the easiest part of the Q Course for me. I lost almost half my class just during Phase 1, and another third during SUT. 

I say this because the guys who thought they made it after SFAS didn't last long in the Q. Take pride in your accomplishment, but be humble and realize you still have a lot to learn and a long road ahead.

Good luck going forward. I recommend buying an SUT handbook and reading it during BLC.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 2, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Congratulations on passing the job interview. It's something not a lot of men in the army are able to do. Get ready to work, SFAS was the easiest part of the Q Course for me. I lost almost half my class just during Phase 1, and another third during SUT.
> 
> I say this because the guys who thought they made it after SFAS didn't last long in the Q. Take pride in your accomplishment, but be humble and realize you still have a lot to learn and a long road ahead.
> 
> Good luck going forward. I recommend buying an SUT handbook and reading it during BLC.



Do you have a recommend book @DeadZeppelin ?


----------



## DZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Do you have a recommend book @DeadZeppelin ?


Here is a link to the SUT handbook.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank very much, gents.  I'll be certain to keep my head down and nose to the grindstone.  I'm excited for challenges and humbled by the opportunity.  I just got the SUT handbook and will start studying straight away.  Anything else I can start reading or studying before SOCM?


----------



## 0699 (Feb 3, 2019)

Well done.  Congratulations on making it through SFAS.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2019)

Bravo Zulu, OP. Carry on and never give up.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2019)

What is BLC?


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 3, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> What is BLC?



Basic Leaders Course

It's the NCO school to get promoted from E4-E5
Teaches basic NCO skills (awards, counseling, controlling formations, etc) that are applicable to all career fields.

We have some sort of leadership school for every promotion from SGT-CSM


----------



## policemedic (Feb 3, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> What is BLC?



A waste of time... umm never mind. What @Cookie_ said 👍


----------



## policemedic (Feb 3, 2019)

Congratulations @HemingwaysPen !


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 4, 2019)

I thought you got a pass on PLDC when you went through the Q course?  I'm guessing BLC is the replacement for WLC, which was the replacement for PLDC? 

Congrats on getting selected!


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 4, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I thought you got a pass on PLDC when you went through the Q course?  I'm guessing BLC is the replacement for WLC, which was the replacement for PLDC?
> 
> Congrats on getting selected!



Pretty sure BLC is immediately after SFAS, if you haven't completed it prior.

You're right that it's just the renamed WLC; pretty much all the same topics are covered.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 4, 2019)

Congratulations on the selection.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 4, 2019)

Haha, showing my age here. It was PLDC back in 1981.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks, gents.  I honestly don't have a clue what PLDC or WLC or any of those courses are.  BLC is the pre-req course to become E-5 promotable. Downside of being brand-new to the Army, haha.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 9, 2019)

HemingwaysPen said:


> Great news, gents!
> 
> Just arrived back from SFAS yesterday morning.  I'm happy to say that I was selected, class 03-19.  My class had a 5-year low selection rate of about 27%.  I was also awarded 18D, which is what I wanted.  I requested 10th Group and Russian but won't know what I get until later in the Q.  Not sure what the next step is, the Q is being changed a lot and we haven't been given a clear picture of what it will look like.  BLC is first up for sure, just don't know when.  We were told we would start MOS right after BLC instead of SUT/SERE.  We were also told we may go to MFF straight after BLC.  We'll see what happens.
> 
> It was the worst three weeks of my life but I made it out alive.



Congratulations. Stay humble, keep going, don't quit.


----------



## Cannon850 (Feb 11, 2019)

Congrats on passing the easy part. Now get ready for almost 2 years of constant assessment and stress.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 12, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Haha, showing my age here. It was PLDC back in 1981.


It was PLDC back in 05ish still.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 13, 2019)

Had already submitted the 4187 for BNCOC when I got hurt. So I wasn't promotable to E-6. I just remember that you had a school for every promotion as a Non Com.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2019)

Clown shoes


----------

